# UK Used Books Website



## rune (Aug 16, 2004)

Has anyone found a good website that sells used fantasy books?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Aug 18, 2004)

I know of a good one that operates from the US. Not sure that posting a commercial link is in keeping with forum policy, if you are intersted I can PM the link to you. Also, if you mention which area of the UK you are in, we may have members from around there  who can recommend offline stores as well.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 18, 2004)

Commercial links are fine, so long as it's not from new 1 post members linking to their own site.


----------



## rune (Aug 21, 2004)

I also have only found US based on line sites for selling used books and I dont want to buy from the US  


I could do with finding a reliable UK site.  I live in Cumbria, and we are pretty much back of beyond here, everything comes last, hell even the new book shops arent that well stocked


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 21, 2004)

Why adverse to ordering from the USA? Even with shipping, prices are often cheaper, and it's such a large and wide market to buy from.

 Then again, how about www.amazon.co.uk? I've never actually tried their "new and used" but is that worth suggesting??


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 21, 2004)

I have bought both new and used books from Amazon.co.uk and have had no problems, they offer a very good service and I have saved a few pounds.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 22, 2004)

I have also used the Amazon 'new and used' service and agree with Lacedaemonian's comments. 

Also, I buy a lot of stuff from the US and there are no problems to speak of with shipping. It's worth doing a little research into taxes before buying - but if you stick to books there should be no problem (when buying from abroad, you are normally hit with VAT but, as books are VAT exempt, you shouldn't get taxed on this). Stick to reputable dealers like Amazon if you are unsure.


----------



## rune (Aug 22, 2004)

I've had a look at the used section at Amazon UK and noticed that though you pay Amazon the books are coming from a different supplier.  Some of the reviews complain of not recieving goods or good taking a long time to arrive  

I will keep an eye on that section, but at the moment (without any good viable option) I keep checking out the sales at Amazon and buying from their new stock


----------



## Silk (Sep 13, 2004)

http://www.greenmetropolis.com/

is the best that I've found, all books are about £3.75 and not all have a postage charge but if they do its only 50p I think.  The only downside is that it can be a bit difficult to browse I tend to go there only when I'm looking for something particular.

Don't be put off by the Amazon Marketplace; I use it nearly all the time and have never had any problems.  The way it works is that a person (we'll call her Matilda) will tell Amazon that they have a book for sale and it will get put on the website then you as a customer can choose to buy the book so Amazon will tell Matilda that the book needs to be posted to you.

Although it sounds potentially unsafe each seller has a rating and Marketplace customers are encouraged to comment on the service they had from that seller so you can read about other peoples experiences before choosing to buy there product.

In my experience its often the practice for the sellers to get in touch with you personally, via email, to tell you how your orders getting on for example “posted today” or “sorry I’ve been on holiday for two weeks so only just realized I had to post you this book” which is good.

Also from all accounts Amazon are very good at getting your money back if it all goes wrong as the sellers aren’t paid directly but the money goes it to an Amazon controlled account and has to stay there for something like 14 days.

All in all it’s a very good service and a good way of making some money and freeing up some space on your bookshelves


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Silk, it looks like a good site and cheap to boot.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 15, 2004)

Unfortunately for those of us not in the UK, they don't post internationally  

They were very nice when I contacted them though, and said they may be doing so in the future so I'll have to keep an eye on them.

I've purchased from Amazon Marketplace before as well.  No problems at all.  My only wish is that if you know one seller has two books you'd like that you wouldn't have to pay shipping individually, since they'd be posted together.  Oh well, you can't have everything!


----------



## rune (Sep 15, 2004)

It was interesting to read how the Amazon used book section works.    I have been looking at the pro's and con's and found I may save money by buying a new book through the used section, but loose out on postage and package because I tend to buy more than one at a time  

Now that Amazon as reduced the amount you have to buy to get free postage to £19 it looks more of an unlikely option to go for used.  It's a shame about the postage, but it can make the difference between what you pay for new and what you pay for used. (hope that made sense  )


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 15, 2004)

The best UK-based one I have found is www.abebooks.co.uk - used it a few times and its always been good, has a very wide range of books too...
www.clarkesworldbooks.com is also very good, but Neil specialises more in limited print books, not second hand... (and its US-based)


----------

